
Marketing Recommendations for 2019 from an Industry Insider - standrews
https://outfunnel.com/8-marketing-recommendations-from-industry-insider/
======
visakanv
> If you look at the features pages of providers, most tools appear the same.
> But in practice, there are meaningful differences. Each email-sending tool
> has a different “product DNA”. There’s typically one thing they’re great
> for, and are the other use-cases are often bolted on – which is extremely
> frustrating for users with specific needs.

There's an interesting discussion to be had here about what are the things
exactly that influence "product DNA". I'm guessing it's mostly... founder
personality? And what their priorities are?

~~~
standrews
I first started thinking about this in my previous job at Pipedrive. CRMs are
like marketing software: all seem to have a very similar feature set. But if
you looked closely you would see that Close.io was better at high-volume /SDR
type work, Pipedrive was better at managing a sales pipeline (with perhaps
fewer but higher value deals), some were better at contact management.

Same features, but founders had put together their unique blend based on their
worldview.

